# DHC Skincare Products



## Aquilah (Oct 15, 2006)

Alrighty, I searched this forum last night for information on DHC Skincare. However, as soon as the olive oil was mentioned, the threads all seemed to gear towards that instead of the actual products LOL! SO, I'd like to know everyone's opinions on DHC Skincare prodcuts if you've used them. I used everything from the trial set Leony sent me, and I like them a lot. I tried the Mild Soap again today, and it was lovely! I just want to know this will be a good investment before I delve into the products seeing as how expensive they are. Oh, and yes, I checked the Review Center too! LOL!


----------



## girlnextdoor (Oct 16, 2006)

I've been meaning to write reviews but I haven't gotten around to it. I bought their Soft Touch Cleansing Oil when it was on sale, but it's very thin and runny and isn't that great at remoing makeup. The original, however, is good.

I have their Q10 Eye Cream. It's good at moisturizing the eye area but it doesn't treat any other problems such as dark circles and it doesn't firm the eye area. I probably won't buy it again. The same goes for the Concentrated Eye Cream.

I think the moisture pack is pretty good.


----------



## Leony (Oct 16, 2006)

I've only tried their Acerola lotion and cleansing oil and I liked it though. The acerola lotion does help brighten the skin a bit and cleansing oil work great but fancl is much better I think. I'm currently not really into cleansing oil atm, I've found my new HG for water based makeup remover lol.

I just checked out the US DHC prices and they have pretty much the same prices with Japan DHC.


----------



## hellokittysmom (Oct 23, 2006)

I use their deep cleansing oil and it's really good for removing waterproof makeup and you only need a little. it is expensive but definitely worth it. The skin velvet primer is pretty good...silicone based and feels like smashbox's primer, but it's more concentrated so you use less and it's a little more work to spread it through your face. Q10 cream really didn't do anything and was yellow and weird smelling. The mild lotion was just a normal toner so...if you want to, you can request samples from them with a catalog and a coupon. I would suggest that before you buy their products. they ship it really fast too!


----------



## vickih (Oct 24, 2006)

isn't their Cleansing Oil like the MAC Cleansing Oil? as much as I love that it takes off all my makeup

1) hate the fact that i have to take my contacts off before cleaning my eyes

2) hate the greasy feeling left behind...

so it's a no go for me.


----------



## SierraWren (Oct 24, 2006)

I like their Deep Cleansing Oil


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, I got their catalog with a few small samples and a $5 gift certificate. I tried the Q10 lotion last night, and I like it! I've been using the Mild Soap and I like that too... Debating on an eye cream, and whether or not I really need a toner. Then, I think I'll order LOL!


----------



## girlnextdoor (Oct 24, 2006)

You won't need a toner if you have a good cleanser. I forget to add that their Velvet Skin Coat is very good.


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 25, 2006)

I haven't heard of this line before


----------

